# "Emperors Shield" Dark Angels list - 2500



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello there everyone! 

Some friends and I are making our own Space Marine Chapters. We can use any Space Marines Rules we like (non-forgeworld chapters). 

After seeking some advice, I've made mine out of the Dark Angels. They have all the Terminator Armor, and Shields I am looking into, plus they have a lot of self-support. It also has evolved to include a LOT of missiles. 

Now, as all first-drafts this list isn't spectacular - that's why I'm posting it here. I'm lookin' to get some help. 

HQ:
Belial (130) 
- Thunder Hammer + Storm Shield 

ELITE:
(3) Venerable Dreadnaughts (190 each) 
- Twin-Linked LasCannon 
- Missile Launcher 
- Extra Armor 
- Venerable 

TROOP:
(4) Deathwing Terminator Squad (235 each) 
- 5 Thunder Hammer + Storm Shield 
- 1 Cyclone Missile Launcher 

Upgraded Deathwing Terminator Squad (290) 
- 5 Thunder Hammer + Storm Shield 
- 1 Cyclone Missile Launcher 
- 1 Apothecary 
- 1 Standard Bearer 

FAST ATTACK:
(3) Ravenwing Support Landspeeder (75 each) 
- Multi-Melta 
- Typhoon Missile Launcher 

HEAVY SUPPORT
(3) Whirlwind (155 each) 
- Extra Armor 
- Hunter-Killer Missile 

2500 on the nose. =D 

To free up points I could easily drop the HK missiles from the Whirlwinds, switch the dreads from TL-LasCannons to Multi-Meltas, and drop the Standard Bearer 
- this would give me 130 more points. I'm not sure what I can do w/ that. I really only added the H-K's to the list, to fill in the last few points 

Any feedback would be appreciated. 

------ FLUFF WARNING! FLUFF WARNING! FLUFF WARNING! -----

The Emperors Shield: Successor chapter of The Dark Angels
First Successor Chapter, of the Second Founding. (This is up for change, but it wanted it early on - read on as to why)

After the Horus Heresy, and the Great Betrayal, and the chapters had to be split apart as per The Codex Astartes - this division of the Dark Angels came in the form of The Emperors Shield.

This successor chapter was found out of deeply seeded feelings of guilt, for all the Dark Angels recent failings; being distant from Terra during the Heresy, The Great betrayal, and the general distrust of their chapter. There was also a touch of self-disgust - as those whom would become The Emperors Shield were disgusted at the secrets and whispers spoken behind closed doors.

So when the orders came down to break apart the chapters, those that would become The Emperors Shield happily separated themselves from the rest. They created the successor chapter originally called "The Angels of Reparation"

The one to lead this separation, was a strong towering man by the name of Alexi Jallik. Alexi was not a very ambitious man, and had been content to simply stay a battle-brother, only accepting ascension to Sargent and then Captain through battlefield promotion. He had gotten as far as he had, simply through tenacity and survival. He had been a valiant, fearless warrior, favoring a strong defense. This lead him to favoring Terminator Armor over more older and ornate Relic Armor. His thirst for battle had been far less then other battle-brothers - many suspected that when he was made into a proper Astartes, that something had gone wrong with the implantation of Lion El'johnsons geneseed.

Thanks to his decades of service, and his honors in battle he was promoted to the Chapter Master of this new successor chapter. He believed that through hard work, dedication, and prayer that his chapter could not only atone for the sins of the Dark Angels, but also put them in the good graces of The Emperor, and with his guidance lead them to The Fallen.

It was this vision that drew the attentions of one of the chapters Chaplain, a Chaplain Perseus. Together, Chaplain Perseus and Jallik started the Angels of Reparation. However, due to their attitudes towards the rest of "The Unforgiven" and the rest of the Dark Angels - they were given a single battle-barge and only a few battle-brothers, and were set out to the stars to find their own home.

Chaplain Perseus was granted a vision by the Emperor, of a grand Fortress Monastery, with the chapters logo predominant across it, guiding them towards the Sol system. These visions had

It did not take them long for them to begin a survey of the asteroid belt. Several times they thought they found an asteroid suitable to set down upon, but Chaplain Perseus kept urging them along. It took them over 10 years, but they finally found something.

Guided by Perseus, they found what they call the "Divine Armory" This was an ancient building, attached to a large asteroid within the belt. It had clearly come from a time before the Heresy, perhaps at the height of the Imperium of man. It was a floating refinery, and housed a Factory Cathedral that had in it the plans to create Terminator Armor of exceptional Excalibur.

Chapter-Master Jallik and Chaplain Perseus discussed what was needed to be done, and it became clear. They knew they were to settle themselves here - and use this facility to produce armor for their chapter. However, they succumbed to the Dark Angels need for secrecy - and kept this discovery from the Adeptus Mechanicus - not allowing the Tech Priests of Mars to know of this place, despite its proximity to the small red planet.

The years has changed them to be a little more pro-active and "First Strike" in defense. The changes that have occurred, is largely cosmetic - their armor gilded in the precious metals that they mine, to show their wealth as a Chapter, and their pride its self on the suits of Terminator armor they create entirely on their own through hard word, dedication, and prayer. In the time since the Heresy, the chapter has not forgotten its dedication to the Emperor, nor its vow to defend of the Empire of Mankind, and to seek out The Fallen, however they have changed their name to "The Emperors Shield" after a highly successful campaign against The Fallen on the planet of Tannisov III.

Thanks to their extensive training, and their own Manufactorum in the Factory Cathedral - all members of the Emperors Shield are trained in Terminator Armor, instead of the Power Armor found in all other chapters. As a chapter, their combat doctrine is centered on a strong defense. Every member is trained more in the use of a Storm Shield first, Lightning Hammer second. Those that show themselves worthy of Veteran status are given the Honors of training in the use of Cyclone Missiles - filling in the roles of both Veterans, Squad Sergeants, and Devastators.

While this chapter does not enjoy the relationship of many other space marine chapters have with the Adeptus Mechanicus, they have their ways of getting Tech Priests. However, they are almost never fielded- any Tech Priests they can aquire, are kept at the Factory Cathedral, to help with their manufacturing rites and creation rituals for their most holy Terminator Armors.

For those whom get too wounded in battle to continue being effective are either entombed as Dreadnaughts, or are 'demoted' to be Vehicle Crews, piloting the chapters Predators, Vindicators, Land Speeders, or any other vehicles they have need of. The fallen warriors Terminator armor is then given to a promising 'new recruit' whom would fill in the ranks (assuming it was recovered).

While other chapters train up their recruits through the ranks of scouts and marines, this chapter ignores all those steps and starts all combat-ready battle brothers in Terminator Armor. This deviation from the Codex Astartes came from the simple fact that anything other then heavily armored Terminators are not sufficient for their needs of defense. Plus, since they have distanced themselves from the Adeptus Mechanicus, they do not have ready access to scout armor or power armor as many other chapters enjoy.

Home World:
The Emperors Shield does not have a single home world, but instead has taken up residence in 10 Fortress Monasteries, that are part of The Asteroid Belt, between Mars and Jupiter.

They have claim to the belt due to its high levels of minerals, such as adamantite and ceremite. Many of the monasteries are also mining facilities, where younger initiates are put to hard labor - to earn the minerals that will form their armor, and to make them used to stress and pain, and to increase their strength and endurance. The largest of their Monasteries, also has with it the Factory Cathedral - where many elders, and servitors toil, taking the refined and rarefied materials to create Terminator Armor. They have also found a wealth of chemicals trapped within many asteroids, which allows the chapter to be able to keep themselves wealthy in missiles.

Their fleet is relatively small, but everything they have has been thickened with extra layers of armor. Their flagship, the battle barge the "Eternal Defender" stands in mute defense of the interior planets of the Sol system. It has never left the Sol system, but many of the others ships had, to preemptively strike at the Emperors Enemies.

Appearance:
All members of the Emperors Shield wear Terminator armor. Since they have access to their own manufactorium, and each member of the chapter works on their own armor to varying degrees, their armor is highly ornate and often competes with other chapters Artificer Armor (Or the Paladin armor of the Grey Knights). Their armor is gilded in steel over the Adamantite layers, with gold accents. Veterans, Apothecaries, and the Captains/Chaplains/Chapter Masters all wear tunics and cowls in dark green in remembrance of their Founding Chapter.

Iconography:
Their symbol is much like that of the Deathwing, (Splayed Angelic wings) however instead of a Silver Sword - theirs is set inside a Golden Shield, and silver Angels Wings across its surface.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum mate - its always nice to meet a new guy.

Best of luck with the army - I'm not a marine player I'm afraid, so I'll leave it to more knoledgeable folks than me to offer advice. Fluff sounds good though. :victory:


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you =D Its a labor of love, but glad to hear someone likes it n_n


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

WarHammerman said:


> Thank you =D Its a labor of love, but glad to hear someone likes it n_n


You're very welcome bud. Just sorry I couldn't be of more help.:victory:


----------

